# Blogger/Blogspot - Redirect zur neuen Domain einrichten?



## Trash (19. März 2014)

Moin,
ich habe einen Blog bei Blogger/Blogspot bei denen Artikel folgendermaßen aufgerufen werden:

http://domain.blogspot.de/2014/03/blogpost-title.html

Ich ziehe diesen Blog derzeit auf eine eigene Domain um, so dass der gleiche Beitrag in Zukunft unter dieser URL zu finden sein wird:

http://domain.de/blogpost-title/

Wie kann ich eine Umleitung von Blogspot zur eigenen Domain einrichten, so dass die alten URLs auf die neue URLs, wie oben, weiterleiten? Und wie kann ich dies bei Blogspot mit einem Google-freundlichen 301-redirect einrichten?

Weiß das jemand?

Danke!


----------

